# [SOLVED] Problem with my Wacom Bamboo Fun Tablet



## BeenaMistry (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm having trouble with my drawing tablet. This week it was working fine, but when I plugged it in yesterday the light was off and it wasn't working completely. After some searching I realized the tablet somehow uninstalled itself from my laptop. However, when I put the installation disc in and run it, I get an error that says that Macromedia Projector has stopped working.
Googling led me to this link which seems to have my exact problem, but I'm unable to find any trace of Macromedia Projector on my laptop.
I've also tried installing the most recent driver (Oct 2011) from the Wacom website, but nothing works. 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Problem with my Wacom Bamboo Fun Tablet*

Sounds like a Flash issue. You could try updating/reinstalling Flash.

How to Fix the Error "Macromedia projector has stopped working" | eHow.com

What Is Macromedia Projector? | eHow.com


----------



## BeenaMistry (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Problem with my Wacom Bamboo Fun Tablet*



Dogg said:


> Sounds like a Flash issue. You could try updating/reinstalling Flash.
> 
> How to Fix the Error "Macromedia projector has stopped working" | eHow.com
> 
> What Is Macromedia Projector? | eHow.com


The eHow article was something I already tried, but it didn't work. I also just reinstalled Adobe Flash and I continue to get the error.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my Wacom Bamboo Fun Tablet*

Try below steps:

Locate setup.exe file on the installation disc.

1. Right-click on the setup.exe file.
2. Select "Properties".
3. Select " Compatibity".
4. Select " Show settings for all users".
5. Select " Run this program as an administrator" and "Run this program
in compatibility mode for Windows XP (Service Pack 2)".
6. Press " OK".
7. Now proceed to run the setup.


----------



## BeenaMistry (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Problem with my Wacom Bamboo Fun Tablet*



Rits said:


> Try below steps:
> 
> Locate setup.exe file on the installation disc.
> 
> ...


Still nothing, I continue to get the Macromedia Projector error.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Problem with my Wacom Bamboo Fun Tablet*

I suspect the tablet software uses Macromedia, and that is the origin of the error. It may not even be a Macromedia error, just the app or how the app calls Macromedia. In any case, software/drivers should not "uninstall themselves", so you have another issue.

My first thought would be that it wasn't "uninstalled", but the tablet is simply not being recognized (or recognized properly), thus you do not see it listed. 

Have you tested the tablet on another PC to ensure it's working properly?


----------



## BeenaMistry (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Problem with my Wacom Bamboo Fun Tablet*



Dogg said:


> I suspect the tablet software uses Macromedia, and that is the origin of the error. It may not even be a Macromedia error, just the app or how the app calls Macromedia. In any case, software/drivers should not "uninstall themselves", so you have another issue.
> 
> My first thought would be that it wasn't "uninstalled", but the tablet is simply not being recognized (or recognized properly), thus you do not see it listed.
> 
> Have you tested the tablet on another PC to ensure it's working properly?


I just tried it with another PC that runs on Windows 7 and the Installation menu comes up without a problem (although I didn't install it fully).


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Problem with my Wacom Bamboo Fun Tablet*

Is it properly recognized on the problem PC? If it has a software package as well as drivers, you can try uninstalling the software/drivers using Add and Remove programs, reboot, and then reinstall. 

It still bothers me that it "somehow uninstalled itself". And as it is apparently still operational, I suspect you have a software/OS issue. You may also want to perform a full virus and malware scan if you haven't already.


----------



## BeenaMistry (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Problem with my Wacom Bamboo Fun Tablet*



Dogg said:


> Is it properly recognized on the problem PC? If it has a software package as well as drivers, you can try uninstalling the software/drivers using Add and Remove programs, reboot, and then reinstall.
> 
> It still bothers me that it "somehow uninstalled itself". And as it is apparently still operational, I suspect you have a software/OS issue. You may also want to perform a full virus and malware scan if you haven't already.


Oh boy this is fun.
I went to Add and Remove programs and the tablet was there, so I uninstalled it and rebooted. When I went to reinstall it again, it was working fine until about the middle of the installation I got the error again and it closed
So I took out the CD and tried installing it on the other PC with Windows 7. It worked out fine. So I uninstalled it there and tried for Round 2 on my laptop.
Round 2 was a success, it installed. It was working fine, but I noticed the LED light on my tablet was being sporadic. So unplugged the tablet, rebooted, and when I plugged it in again the light doesn't turn on and it doesn't work.

This is fun. I think I'll go perform that virus and malware scan now.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Problem with my Wacom Bamboo Fun Tablet*

The LED being sporadic would seem to indicate a hardware issue. Most likely a faulty tablet (did you use it long enough on the other PC to know it's working fine), but it could also be the cable, or even the USB port of the laptop.


----------



## BeenaMistry (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Problem with my Wacom Bamboo Fun Tablet*



Dogg said:


> The LED being sporadic would seem to indicate a hardware issue. Most likely a faulty tablet (did you use it long enough on the other PC to know it's working fine), but it could also be the cable, or even the USB port of the laptop.


I didn't use it very long on the other PC, but I will check that when I have access to it again.
I've had this tablet for about four years now. The only other time I remember an issue like this happening was last month where it was just the sporadic LED problem. I rebooted and it didn't work, but the next day it was working fine.


----------



## BeenaMistry (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Problem with my Wacom Bamboo Fun Tablet*

Yup, its definitely a hardware problem. It didn't even work with the other PC. 
I'm okay with this though, I've been wanting an upgrade for a long time now, as long as my laptop is fine, I'm happy.

Thank you for all your help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Problem with my Wacom Bamboo Fun Tablet*

No problem. Enjoy your upgrade!


----------

